# Cozumel Shrimp



## AllenOK (Oct 2, 2005)

This sounds good!  If you're not sure about the combination of BBQ and shrimp, I can attest that it's a good combo.  However, I haven't actually tried this one yet.

Cozumel Shrimp
Serves: 4

40 large shrimp, peeled & deveined 
¼ c green onions, ¼” dice 
¼ c yellow onions, 3/8” dice 
¼ c red bell peppers, 3/8” dice 
½ c Pepper-jack cheese, grated 
1 c BBQ sauce 
¼ c creamy horseradish sauce 
1 T crushed red pepper 
1 t ground black pepper 
4 c cooked rice 
4 flour tortillas 
2 T melted butter
Cooked rice

For the tortilla shells: Preheat oven to 450ºF. Butter both sides of flour tortillas. Drape tortillas over an oven proof bowl so that it forms an upside down bowl shape. Bake in oven for 8 -10 minutes until golden brown. Remove from bowl and hold in a dry place. 
For the shrimp: Combine sauce ingredients and mix well. Add all other ingredients except cheese and mix together. Place in greased casserole dish and sprinkle top with cheese. Bake in oven for 20 minutes. To assemble: Place tortilla shell on plate or in bowl. Place 1 c of cooked rice into bowl. Spoon cooked shrimp on rice and serve.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2005)

AllenMI, did you get a new cookbook??
You've been some really yummy recipes in here the last couple of days.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes and no.  I'm in the process of writing one, aimed at singles and couples.  I mentioned in another thread that I have almost 3K recipes on my pc's HDD.  I just go through the recipes, look for something that catches my eye, and post it.  Most of them, I usually haven't made.  However, the past week or two, I've actually starting making some of the ones I've been posting.  Then, I start with the fun part, tweaking the recipe.


----------

